# Puppy All Grown Up



## morelight_15 (Oct 10, 2016)

Any thoughts on what my pup would look like as an adult, I am cropping his ears with a short crop in November and just curious what he could look like. Thanks in advance I posted in other section but believe it was the wrong section.


----------



## morelight_15 (Oct 10, 2016)

Additional picture


----------

